
The latest slate of Uber CEO candidates - urahara
https://www.axios.com/who-will-replace-travis-kalanick-at-uber-as-ceo-list-2458446752.html
======
Fricken
Wojcicki was the first person to enter my mind as a candidate after Kalanick
resigned. Mayer may have good management skills, but she does not have the
leadership skills to be a good CEO.

